# Позвоночник и бассейн



## Admin (12 Сен 2006)

Подскажите, при каких заболеваниях позвоночника противопоказано занятия плаванием?

Имеется ввиду не професионально, а обычное плавание в удовольствие?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2006)

При любых, в стадии обострения с выраженным болевым синдромом.


----------



## Admin (12 Сен 2006)

А если просто ноющая, не острая боль - можно ли в бассейн ходить?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Сен 2006)

В принципе можно, но снова вопрос...
Как на счет переохлаждения в бассейне? Плавание само по себе в большинстве случаев положительно влияет на позвоночник.


----------



## Helen (12 Сен 2006)

Абсолютно согласна с Игорем насчет острого периода и насчет большого риска переохлождения, в связи с чем часто происходят обострения.

В дополнение к этому - имеются данные исследований (Финляндия) по поводу отрицательного влияния плавания при патологии шейного отдела позвоночника в состоянии ремиссии, что было связано с вынужденным (отклоненным назад) положением шеи во время плавания, в связи с чем авторами давались рекомендации плавать на спине, а не на животе.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Сен 2006)

Очень точное замечание!!!! Я тоже такое наблюдал не раз...


----------



## Admin (13 Сен 2006)

А если речь идет не о шейном отделе позвоночника?


----------



## Helen (13 Сен 2006)

Если речь идет не о шейном отделе позвоночника, и исключить фактор переохлаждения (теплая вода, закрытое помещение), то, конечно, плавание приносит пользу - полностью отсутствует вертикальная нагрузка на позвоночник, работают все группы мышц, да и общее закаливание.


----------

